# Le influenze di Tradinet



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!

Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_

Altre volte _anatema _o le lettere che scappano di Minerva

Altre volte ancora il _thump _e lo chanel di Tebe... 


Insomma, a volte ho così cambiato il mio modo di parlare dal nulla, che mi è stata pure fatta la domanda "ma hai un altro?" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Ecco il mio altro siete voi 

Anche a voi capita, o sono l'unica creti? se si cosa vi siete accorti di riportare anche nella vita reale?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...



che ti mancano gli argomenti?:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che ti mancano gli argomenti?:rotfl:


miss le cose che non ti piacciono si evitano, non ci si picca a volerle cambiare.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> miss le cose che non ti piacciono si evitano, non ci si picca a volerle cambiare.


eh?
che hai detto?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh?
> che hai detto?


che hai rotto... se un argomento, se l'utente, se le cose non le condividi dille una volta e sparisci... bon. 

non ti piccare ad andare nei thread delle persone che non ti sono simpatiche con l'ironia inglese. Non ti sto simpatica? Non mi interessa... ma far leggere alla gente le solite tue menate non mi pare rispettoso. Come fai con me, lo fai con altri utenti. 

Non stare addosso alle cose/fatti/persone  che non apprezzi, rischierai di perderti le cose/fatti/persone belle della vita, solo per stare a dar importanza a chi per te non la merita. 

Con questo chiudo. :bye:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> che hai rotto... se un argomento, se l'utente, se le cose non le condividi dille una volta e sparisci... bon.
> 
> non ti piccare ad andare nei thread delle persone che non ti sono simpatiche con l'ironia inglese. Non ti sto simpatica? Non mi interessa... ma far leggere alla gente le solite tue menate non mi pare rispettoso. Come fai con me, lo fai con altri utenti.
> 
> ...


tu ti devi rilassare bella mia....stai calmina.....
in primis l ironia inglese la leggi solo tu, come del resto questi thread senza senso....
io vado dove mi pare, commento quando voglio e chi voglio.......
sei tu che ti rendi antipatica......e basta fare la vittima del forum , hai scocciato, ti trattano coi guanti perche fai tenerezza,,,,

ciao


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu ti devi rilassare bella mia....stai calmina.....
> in primis l ironia inglese la leggi solo tu, come del resto questi thread senza senso....
> io vado dove mi pare, commento quando voglio e chi voglio.......
> sei tu che ti rendi antipatica......e basta fare la vittima del forum , hai scocciato, ti trattano coi guanti perche fai tenerezza,,,,
> ...


pensa hai perso un altro minuto della tua vita per me... Non te lo restituirà più nessuno... :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pensa hai perso un altro minuto della tua vita per me... Non te lo restituirà più nessuno... :singleeye:


sei proprio una cretina, mi sembra che l altro giorno in mp ne ho speso piu di uno di minuto con te.......
e mo ti saluto perche sei una ragazzina ingrata e arrogante e fastidiosa.....


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu ti devi rilassare bella mia....stai calmina.....
> in primis l ironia inglese la leggi solo tu, come del resto *questi thread senza senso....*
> io vado dove mi pare, commento quando voglio e chi voglio.......
> sei tu che ti rendi antipatica......e basta fare la vittima del forum , hai scocciato, ti trattano coi guanti perche fai tenerezza,,,,
> ...


ma chi lo dice?
possible che non riusciate a capirvi, dai


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...


lil problema sonoi concetti.
la mia paura, e mi pare di averne già parlato,
è che con ragazze giovani come te più che altro s'insinui un disincanto che non è giusto ci sia ...almeno non così presto.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice?
> possible che non riusciate a capirvi, dai


lo dico io. per me e' cosi. non posso? devo dire che e' il thread piu profondo del forum solo per??????
perche se non lo penso?
boh...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice?
> possible che non riusciate a capirvi, dai


Miniiii, la tua R che era fuggita è qui e ti saluta! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...



io ammetto che spesso mi influenza in altre cose, e spesso penso che continuare a leggere di tradimenti mi faccia più male che bene. 

sul lessico capita anche a me di dire "sallo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lil problema sonoi concetti.
> la mia paura, e mi pare di averne già parlato,
> è che con ragazze giovani come te più che altro s'insinui un disincanto che non è giusto ci sia ...almeno non così presto.


scusa non ho capito bene...

Intendi che leggendo tradi e di voi in me si possa creare un disincanto della realtà che a 23 anni non è giusto vivere?


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Miniiii, la tua R che era fuggita è qui e ti saluta! :rotfl:


tienila, non la voglio più....così impara:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*A*

A me sto posto non influenza per nulla.Mi sale ancora di più il disprezzo per i maschi....


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito bene...
> 
> Intendi che leggendo tradi e di voi in me si possa creare un disincanto della realtà che a 23 anni non è giusto vivere?


troppe storie di un certo tipo che ti possono portare a pensare che non esista la possiblità di vivere una storia a lungo termine senza l'inquinamento di tradimenti e roba varia.
avresti diritto addirittura ad un po' di ingenuità, pensa te
ma è una mia opinione


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sto posto non influenza per nulla.Mi sale ancora di più il disprezzo per i maschi....


beh il tuo successo "chiappe spregiudicate" è al top della charts... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> beh il tuo successo "chiappe spregiudicate" è al top della charts... :mrgreen:


Davvero?mutande eversive come si piazza?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito bene...
> 
> Intendi che leggendo tradi e di voi in me si possa creare un disincanto della realtà che a 23 anni non è giusto vivere?


sì Scarlattina, lo penso anche io. Alla tua età si può, si deve ancora sognare.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppe storie di un certo tipo che ti possono portare a pensare che non esista la possiblità di vivere una storia a lungo termine senza l'inquinamento di tradimenti e roba varia.
> avresti diritto addirittura ad un po' di ingenuità, pensa te
> ma è una mia opinione


ci sto pensando in questi giorni... e non scherzo... è da un pò che penso "mah vedi un pò come vanno le cose... non si capisce libertà, possessività, gelosia, normale o no... " però viverla con ingenuità non mi viene... non più e non so se abbia influenzato anche tradi... 

c'è di fatto che non credo più a rapporti duraturi... 

Però vedi, vengo qui e mi piace leggere di te, Disincantata, Brunetta, Farfalla, Sbriciolata... cioè legger di vita vissuta, e di consigli d'oro come i vostri mi fa stare bene!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì Scarlattina, lo penso anche io. Alla tua età si può, si deve ancora sognare.


perfettamente


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ci sto pensando in questi giorni... e non scherzo... è da un pò che penso "mah vedi un pò come vanno le cose... non si capisce libertà, possessività, gelosia, normale o no... " però viverla con ingenuità non mi viene... non più e non so se abbia influenzato anche tradi...
> 
> c'è di fatto che non credo più a rapporti duraturi...
> 
> Però vedi, vengo qui e mi piace leggere di te, Disincantata, Brunetta, Farfalla, Sbriciolata... cioè legger di vita vissuta, e di consigli d'oro come i vostri mi fa stare bene!


Io non sono d'accordo.Questo è uno spaccato di vita,poi ognuno si fa la sua,fa le sue scelte,giuste o sbagliate che siano.Quando avevo 17 anni molti amici si facevano le canne...io mai fatte,molti portavano i capelli a spazzola,io sempre capelli lunghi,tutti sognavano la macchina...io correvo in moto.Tutti sognavano tante donne,io una ma quella giusta.....!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppe storie di un certo tipo che ti possono portare a pensare che non esista la possiblità di vivere una storia a lungo termine senza l'inquinamento di tradimenti e roba varia.
> avresti diritto addirittura ad un po' di ingenuità, pensa te
> ma è una mia opinione





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì Scarlattina, lo penso anche io. Alla tua età si può, si deve ancora sognare.



ma se aveva/ha due fidanzati che le davano della troia, sognare de che?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se aveva/ha due fidanzati che le davano della troia, sognare de che?:singleeye:


:singleeye:ma quante cazzate scrivo oggi?
free fammi interdire:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ci sto pensando in questi giorni... e non scherzo... è da un pò che penso "mah vedi un pò come vanno le cose... non si capisce libertà, possessività, gelosia, normale o no... " però viverla con ingenuità non mi viene... non più e non so se abbia influenzato anche tradi...
> 
> c'è di fatto che non credo più a rapporti duraturi...
> 
> Però vedi, vengo qui e mi piace leggere di te, Disincantata, Brunetta, Farfalla, Sbriciolata... cioè legger di vita vissuta, e di consigli d'oro come i vostri mi fa stare bene!


Sbagli a non crederci, perchè ognuno vive la propria vita e ognuno ha la propria esperienza!


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:ma quante cazzate scrivo oggi?
> free* fammi interdire*:rotfl:



oddio!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

vedi e' questo che non capisco...passi giornate a dire che invece credi nell amore, che che senso ha stare insieme se non lo si vuole davvero, che tu vuoi una relazione lunga....e tuttte puttanate per poi farti compatire dicendo che non credi piu ai rapporti duraturi, guarda caso proprio quello che ha scritto minerva....maddai.....abbiate pieta


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...




Anche a me capita.
E di brutto anche.
Siamo tutti kreti.
:up:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche a me capita.
> E di brutto anche.
> Siamo tutti kreti.
> :up:



:quoto:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io ammetto che spesso mi *influenza in altre cose*, e spesso penso che continuare a leggere di tradimenti mi faccia più male che bene.
> 
> sul lessico capita anche a me di dire "sallo" :mrgreen:


Sì, capita anche a me. Ogni tanto devo staccarmi dalle storie serie, perché m'immedesimo troppo e poi entro in confusione.

L'altra sera "sallo" me lo ha detto Marito e lui non legge il forum (spero)... che sia stato un velato avvertimento?


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> beh il tuo successo "chiappe spregiudicate" è al top della charts... :mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero?mutande eversive come si piazza?:rotfl:


Anche "attacco di manico" ha il suo perché... L'ho detto una volta a un'amica che si è sganasciata dalle risa... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...


Creti è con la K   Stile Tebe ... Si capita pure a me ma credo sia normale si ti confronti spesso con un gruppo di persone poi assimili anche non volendo, spesso pure per pigrizia certi termini o modi di esprimersi, a me è capitato in passato: lavorando molto in Toscana ho cominciato a sostituire la parola papà con babbo e da li l'ho sempre chiamato babbo tanto che lui si è quasi piccato :carneval:, esempio banale ma calzante ... io per esempio ora la chiamo Guest :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì,* capita anche a me. Ogni tanto devo staccarmi dalle storie serie, perché m'immedesimo troppo e poi entro in confusione.
> 
> *L'altra sera "sallo" me lo ha detto Marito e lui non legge il forum (spero)... che sia stato un velato avvertimento?


mi rendo conto che non è sano...


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se aveva/ha due fidanzati che le davano della troia, sognare de che?:singleeye:


Pure a me é venuto in mente questo ma pensavo di essermelo sognata.
Quindi...
Quoto.
Disincanto de che.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sto posto non influenza per nulla.Mi sale ancora di più il disprezzo per i maschi....


E quindi ti influenza


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lil problema sonoi concetti.
> la mia paura, e mi pare di averne già parlato,
> è che con ragazze giovani come te più che altro s'insinui un disincanto che non è giusto ci sia ...almeno non così presto.



Come hai ragione..... belle parole, davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...



Mi è successo quando frequentavo la chat, ho imparato a dividere completamente e non usare termini che nel reale non ci azzeccano nulla.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure a me é venuto in mente questo ma pensavo di essermelo sognata.
> Quindi...
> Quoto.
> Disincanto de che.


è che bisognerebbe proprio smetterla di accorrere ad ogni cazzata, anche non essere sempre consolati per delle sciocchezze insegna come va il mondo

secondo me


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vedi e' questo che non capisco...passi giornate a dire che invece credi nell amore, che che senso ha stare insieme se non lo si vuole davvero, che tu vuoi una relazione lunga....e tuttte puttanate per poi *farti compatire* dicendo che non credi piu ai rapporti duraturi, guarda caso proprio quello che ha scritto minerva....maddai.....abbiate pieta


Io se sono qui è per analizzare, anzi analizzarMI ... non ho ancora un vissuto tale da definirmi, sono in cerca di risposte, in continuo mutamento... posso credere determinate cose e poi scontrarmi con realtà, e pensare diversamente... Insomma se avessi delle risposte non sarei qui a confrontarmi. 

Per quanto riguarda il neretto, mai richiesto, e come non lo faccio con altri spero che non  venga fatto con me... Anzi forse perchè non è un mio modo di fare non riesco a cogliere come possa una persona compatire altri... per cosa poi? boh... parli di vittimismo, compassione... ma che è un martirio? :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io se sono qui è per analizzare, anzi analizzarMI ... non ho ancora un vissuto tale da definirmi, sono in cerca di risposte, in continuo mutamento... posso credere determinate cose e poi scontrarmi con realtà, e pensare diversamente... Insomma se avessi delle risposte non sarei qui a confrontarmi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il neretto, mai richiesto, e come non lo faccio con altri spero che non  venga fatto con me... Anzi forse perchè non è un mio modo di fare non riesco a cogliere come possa una persona compatire altri... per cosa poi? boh... parli di vittimismo, compassione... ma che è un martirio? :singleeye:


Ma tu vuoi davvero coglionare me?
Batti a rileggere i tuo ultimi 20 thread. Un pianto continuo su cazzate immani...e quello su facebook scrive di me e quello dice bugie. Ma seguo il cuore o la mente.....
E cmq con te ho chiuso.  Ho sbagliato l altro giorno in mp.  Cia'


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se aveva/ha due fidanzati che le davano della troia, sognare de che?:singleeye:


sarò torda, ma non capisco il nesso di litigate in cui sono partite certe parole, e il sognare... 

credo che anche tu quando hai litigato con il tuo ex alcolizzato non vi stavate a dire di quanto eravate bravi e belli... anzi lui ti ha definita una serial killer nei sentimenti... 

etichettata a vita?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo.Questo è uno spaccato di vita,poi ognuno si fa la sua,fa le sue scelte,giuste o sbagliate che siano.Quando avevo 17 anni molti amici si facevano le canne...io mai fatte,molti portavano i capelli a spazzola,io sempre capelli lunghi,tutti sognavano la macchina...io correvo in moto.Tutti sognavano tante donne,io una ma quella giusta.....!:rotfl::rotfl:


no, non parlo di seguire la massa... è un qualcosa di più complesso... 
però poi ti scontri con la realtà e magari certi ideali vanno a farsi benedire... tipo a 17 anni volevi una, che era giusta... poi hai spregiudicato più culi e hai maturato altri pensieri... no?! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, capita anche a me. Ogni tanto devo staccarmi dalle storie serie, perché m'immedesimo troppo e poi entro in confusione.
> 
> *L'altra sera "sallo" me lo ha detto Marito e lui non legge il forum (spero)... che sia stato un velato avvertimento? *





ma ma ma non è che lo avevi usato prima tu in un'altra conversazione? Oppure... :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Creti è con la K   Stile Tebe ... Si capita pure a me ma credo sia normale si ti confronti spesso con un gruppo di persone poi assimili anche non volendo, spesso pure per pigrizia certi termini o modi di esprimersi, a me è capitato in passato: lavorando molto in Toscana ho cominciato a sostituire la parola papà con *babbo* e da li l'ho sempre chiamato babbo tanto che lui si è quasi piccato :carneval:, esempio banale ma calzante ... io per esempio ora la chiamo Guest :rotfl:



beh tipo in Sicilia non sarebbe tanto felice... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> è che bisognerebbe proprio smetterla di accorrere ad ogni cazzata, anche non essere sempre consolati per delle sciocchezze insegna come va il mondo
> 
> secondo me


un conto è la consolazione, un conto analizzarsi e voler una mano da gente che in quel momento è più oggettiva nelle cose... :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi davvero coglionare me?
> Batti a rileggere i tuo ultimi 20 thread. Un pianto continuo su cazzate immani...e quello su facebook scrive di me e quello dice bugie. Ma seguo il cuore o la mente.....
> E cmq con te ho chiuso.  Ho sbagliato l altro giorno in mp.  Cia'


mai passato periodi di confusione, vè? :nuke:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che non è sano...


No, infatti... l'essere troppo empatica è una cosa non sempre sana...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ma ma non è che lo avevi usato prima tu in un'altra conversazione? Oppure... :scared::scared::scared:



Potrei averlo usato inavvertitamente... boh?
Ussignur... :scared:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Potrei averlo usato inavvertitamente... boh?
> Ussignur... :scared:


MARITO se ci sei batti un colpo! apa:








:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

"Sallo" è terribilmente cafone ed assolutamente pesante quando viene peraltro usato da vari svantaggiati senza alcuna parsimonia (o anche senza il benché minimo senso, ammesso pure che ne abbia).


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> MARITO se ci sei batti un colpo! apa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:

Non dirlo neanche per scherzo...


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Sallo" è terribilmente cafone ed assolutamente pesante quando viene peraltro usato da vari svantaggiati senza alcuna parsimonia (o anche senza il benché minimo senso, ammesso pure che ne abbia).


:festa:

Dov'eri finito? Finalmente!

:bleble:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Sallo" è terribilmente cafone ed assolutamente pesante quando viene peraltro usato da vari svantaggiati senza alcuna parsimonia (o anche senza il benché minimo senso, ammesso pure che ne abbia).


ma dov'eri finito???

Qui hanno aperto un toto scommesse... SALLO! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> Non dirlo neanche per scherzo...


Non si scherza con le cose serie... cmq il colpo ancora non è arrivato! Fiù! Pericolo scampato!


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Sallo" è terribilmente cafone ed assolutamente pesante quando viene peraltro usato da vari svantaggiati senza alcuna parsimonia (o anche senza il benché minimo senso, ammesso pure che ne abbia).



sei tornatooooooooooo dov'eri!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> è che bisognerebbe proprio smetterla di accorrere ad ogni cazzata, anche non essere sempre consolati per delle sciocchezze insegna come va il mondo
> 
> secondo me


un po' di com-passione non ha mai fatto male a nessuno e francamentenon sono nemmeno sicura che qui dentro si capisca esattamente come vada il mondo


----------



## Flavia (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Sallo" è terribilmente cafone ed assolutamente pesante quando viene peraltro usato da vari svantaggiati senza alcuna parsimonia (o anche senza il benché minimo senso, ammesso pure che ne abbia).


questo depauperamento
della lingua italiana
è oltremodo intollerabile
Accademia della Crusca!!!


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sarò torda, ma non capisco il nesso di litigate in cui sono partite certe parole, e il sognare...
> 
> credo che anche tu quando hai litigato con il tuo ex alcolizzato non vi stavate a dire di quanto eravate bravi e belli... anzi lui ti ha definita una serial killer nei sentimenti...
> 
> etichettata a vita?



non ti affannare con 'sta storia dell'alcolizzato, che tanto non me ne frega nulla, altrimenti non lo avrei scritto, genio
comunque per la cronaca, non è il mio ex ma il mio attuale convivente, non è alcolizzato, aveva 0,8 due anni fa e infatti passa tutti i controlli per la patente, non mi ha mai detto troia o robe simili e mai detto killer, solo che sono più fredda di lui, infatti è vero, lui è molto più affettuoso

inventatene un'altra...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ti affannare con 'sta storia dell'alcolizzato, che tanto non me ne frega nulla, altrimenti non lo avrei scritto, genio
> comunque per la cronaca, non è il mio ex ma il mio attuale convivente, non è alcolizzato, aveva 0,8 due anni fa e infatti passa tutti i controlli per la patente, non mi ha mai detto troia o robe simili e mai detto killer, solo che sono più fredda di lui, infatti è vero, lui è molto più affettuoso
> 
> inventatene un'altra...


leggo ora nel tuo quote e non ho voglia di cercare il post,
odioso colpo basso, scared.
se è questo che hai imparato qui avevo ragione, se è farina del tuo sacco da sempre mi spiace


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Sallo" è terribilmente cafone ed assolutamente pesante quando viene peraltro usato da vari svantaggiati senza alcuna parsimonia (o anche senza il benché minimo senso, ammesso pure che ne abbia).


Oh suoersimpa ti sei perso n'sacco di cosucce, tu a strigliare i muli sei bravo? :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh suoersimpa ti sei perso n'sacco di cosucce, tu a strigliare i muli sei bravo? :singleeye::carneval:


Con le mule mi viene abbastanza bene.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo ora nel tuo quote e non ho voglia di cercare il post,
> odioso colpo basso, scared.
> se è questo che hai imparato qui avevo ragione, se è farina del tuo sacco da sempre mi spiace



ma guarda che è vero che non mi tange minimamente, tra l'altro proprio lunedì c'è il processo, nessun dramma, siamo abituati a non farci mancare niente
lo so che non è l'uomo perfetto, ma a me va bene così e del resto nemmeno io lo sono, anzi:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che è vero che non mi tange minimamente, tra l'altro proprio lunedì c'è il processo, nessun dramma, siamo abituati a non farci mancare niente
> lo so che non è l'uomo perfetto, ma a me va bene così *e del resto nemmeno io lo sono*, anzi:singleeye:


MA COME NO?!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che è vero che non mi tange minimamente, tra l'altro proprio lunedì c'è il processo, nessun dramma, siamo abituati a non farci mancare niente
> lo so che non è l'uomo perfetto, ma a me va bene così e del resto nemmeno io lo sono, anzi:singleeye:


ma chil'ha detto che l'uomo non è perfetto e poi non è una buona ragione per renderlo misero.
ho un'idea più elevata degli uomini


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MA COME NO?!



ops!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con le mule mi viene abbastanza bene.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei più rilassato o più carico ? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chil'ha detto che l'uomo non è perfetto e poi non è una buona ragione per renderlo misero.
> ho un'idea più elevata degli uomini


bè, uno che ha problemi con l'alcol si spera che abbia anche delle qualità, altrimenti sta messo maluccio, no?


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, uno che ha problemi con l'alcol si spera che abbia anche delle qualità, altrimenti sta messo maluccio, no?


ci mancherebbe.ma quelli sono appunto fatti tuoi


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei più rilassato o più carico ? :mrgreen:


Eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Non ti preoccupare  a rispondere, mi sembri carico :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, uno che ha problemi con l'alcol si spera che abbia anche delle qualità, altrimenti sta messo maluccio, no?


una persona con problemi di alcol
per me è una persona malata
ha una dipendenza
perchè in generale
le dipendenze non vengono viste
come malattie, ma come colpe?


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con le mule mi viene abbastanza bene.


Quelle non ci sono... :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> una persona con problemi di alcol
> per me è una persona malata
> ha una dipendenza
> perchè in generale
> ...


Per chiusura mentale e presunzione ...


----------



## Flavia (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Per chiusura mentale e presunzione ...


credo più che altro
per cattiva informazione


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> una persona con problemi di alcol
> per me è una persona malata
> ha una dipendenza
> perchè in generale
> ...


diciamo che secondo me in linea generale le dipendenze nascono da situazioni di debolezza di vario tipo e per vari motivi, poi col tempo purtroppo possono trasformarsi in malattie


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo più che altro
> per cattiva informazione


Spesso e la chiusura mentale e la presunzione che impediscono
la ricerca del informazione....la gente se ne frega fino a quando
il problema non si presenta a loro.


----------



## Flavia (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che secondo me in linea generale le dipendenze nascono da situazioni di debolezza di vario tipo e per vari motivi, poi col tempo purtroppo possono trasformarsi in malattie


situazioni di debolezza
quindi di fragilità
l'alcolismo è una malattia dell'anima
poi di pari passo lo diventa
anche a livello fisico



chedire ha detto:


> Spesso e la chiusura mentale e la presunzione che impediscono
> la ricerca del informazione....la gente se ne frega fino a quando
> il problema non si presenta a loro.


hai ragione
le cose non si comprendono
finchè non ci toccano
da vicino


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ti affannare con 'sta storia dell'alcolizzato, che tanto non me ne frega nulla, altrimenti non lo avrei scritto, genio
> comunque per la cronaca, non è il mio ex ma il mio attuale convivente, non è alcolizzato, aveva 0,8 due anni fa e infatti passa tutti i controlli per la patente, non mi ha mai detto troia o robe simili e mai detto killer, solo che sono più fredda di lui, infatti è vero, lui è molto più affettuoso
> 
> inventatene un'altra...


Allora devi sapere che dove abito io la prima offesa che esce per una donna è "guarda quella maiala" o anche se una ti taglia la strada in macchina"guarda che troia". In alcuni posti sii babba,in altri cretina. .. per cui se abbiamo litigato in passato la prima cose che esce fuori è questo.  

Anche a me nn me ne frega nulla. Perché non è il punto da analizzare,genio

Sai a quanti si dice "er budello de tu ma".ma nn penso tutte le mamme siano zoccole... 


Ad ogni modo a me verrebbe più difficile accettare una persona con una tal debolezza ,che uno che se si arrabbia mi dice la ogni che sente a giro... 

ma sono cose che i miei post non richiedono e che non servono. E a te non te ne frega. Come a me nn interessa il tuo pensiero sul mio vecchio post che riporti.

ti rispetto in quanto persona,e per le scelte che hai fatto! Non penso che hai bisogno di esser screditata o che  ti faccia ricordare cose, che a me leggere di te mi hanno fatto accapponare. 

O forse non ne ho voglia e tempo. 

Ma se ad ogni thread la mia risposta fosse sempre la stessa nei tuoi riguardi...beh... 
la vita va avanti e ti auguro ogni bene. Non ho tempo per infierire sui momenti di debolezza riportati da altri. Sono colpi troppo bassi e se si è qua penso che la cosa più sensata sia contribuire in maniera costruttiva,non distruggere il prossimo. 

Vedi a me nn me ne è mai fregato nulla di venirti a ricordare un fatto tuo passato ad ogni tuo post o thread. Non capisco questo tuo accanimento.

nessuno è perfetto!


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...


C'è stato un periodo in cui dicevo spesso 'invornito' (alla Lothar)


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo ora nel tuo quote e non ho voglia di cercare il post,
> odioso colpo basso, scared.
> se è questo che hai imparato qui avevo ragione, se è farina del tuo sacco da sempre mi spiace


Si Mini,il colpo basso era ricercato e voluto. Qui dentro se non si fa così alcuni utenti pensano di potersi permettere la ogni. Un pò di buon senso ci vuole. 

Io sono qui per migliorarmi e capire anche,ma se certi rimangono fermi ad una sola frase che hai scritto.... beh non contribuiscono alla crescita personale. Quindi o si fa silenzio o si mette in chiaro che non sono richiesti. 

Troppi qui si permettono di utilizzare contro di te ogni frase o storia riportata. 

Personalmente non lo trovo giusto.

Ma se nn ci si sbatte la testa non lo si capisce?! 

Se c'era persona perfetta non credo che stava qui!

qui si viene per un confronto,un dialogo. Non per dover aver paura a ciò che si scrive,perche il fresh di turno poi te lo rinfaccia per secoli eh! 

Tutto ha un limite.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> C'è stato un periodo in cui dicevo spesso 'invornito' (alla Lothar)


Mi incuriosisce sapere in che situazione :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce sapere in che situazione :rotfl:


Non mi ricordo esattamente... so che ci avevo messo un po' a capire cosa significasse (me lo sono pure dimenticato nel tempo) e quando l'ho capito mi piaceva usare quella nuova parola, un po' come i bambini


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo esattamente... so che ci avevo messo un po' a capire cosa significasse (me lo sono pure dimenticato nel tempo) e quando l'ho capito mi piaceva usare quella nuova parola, un po' come i bambini


Ossignur.... ma invornito non vuol dire uno particolarmente...ehm...

non voglio far figurette...ehm 

maestra sole mi aiuti...


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ossignur.... ma invornito non vuol dire uno particolarmente...ehm...
> 
> non voglio far figurette...ehm
> 
> maestra sole mi aiuti...


Mi sembra che volesse dire un po' sciocco... c'è anche patacca che ci stava bene insieme! Invornito patacca era il top dell'insulto lothariano


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra che volesse dire un po' sciocco... c'è anche patacca che ci stava bene insieme! Invornito patacca era il top dell'insulto lothariano


Fiu ci sn andata vicina... stavo per dire particolarmente scemo...però avevo paura 

però da quando sn qui invornito l'ho letto..patacca no... mi devo aggiornare!mi garba come suona!  

ma il patacca sarebbe un rafforzativo di invornito? Il livello assoluto,o acquista altro significato?

non si finisce mai di imparare! :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fiu ci sn andata vicina... stavo per dire particolarmente scemo...però avevo paura
> 
> però da quando sn qui invornito l'ho letto..patacca no... mi devo aggiornare!mi garba come suona!
> 
> ...


Patacca non ricordo bene... bisogna chiedere a Lothar


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Patacca non ricordo bene... bisogna chiedere a Lothar


Ricordiamocelo appena lo vediamo... :rotfl: 
ma non credo che dimenticherò facilmente invornito patacca :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo ora nel tuo quote e non ho voglia di cercare il post,
> odioso colpo basso, scared.
> se è questo che hai imparato qui avevo ragione, se è farina del tuo sacco da sempre mi spiace


Lo sai minerva che talvolta mi sembri proprio una sprovveduta?
Le persone non si dividono in belle o brutte, come a molti piace pensare, e ognuno di noi dimostra quotidianamente di esser capace di tutto. 
Personalmente vedo le cose peggiori ogni giorno nell'ambiente di lavoro e in molti rapporti umani che riscontro o di cui sento raccontare. Questo crea il disincanto che tu detesti tanto. Che possa dipendere dalla frequentazione di un forum la trovo, tanto per cambiare, una delle cose più stupide che si possa pensare alla nostra età.
Con questo non sto affermando che  tu, o free, o chicchessia siete stupide.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Quello che mi stupisce è come certi insulti e offese velate e non passino inosservate o trovino giustificazione nella giovane età. 
Scared l ha fatto con chiara offendendola su qualcosa che non c entrava nulla, l ha fatto ieri con me dicendo che individui come me non dovrebbero riprodursi e lo ha fatto con free riguardo al suo compagno.
Colpi bassi si tipici di una bambinetta isterica e cozza nel senso che si accolla non che sia brutta.per carità. 
Ti usa quando le fai comodo come ha fatto con me e poi ti offende. Levateve sto prosciutto di buonismo che c avete sugli occhi. Perchr alla prossima offesa mi sentiro autorizzata anche io a colpire i suoi punti piu delicati e sensibili in maniera anche cattiva come fa lei. E non so se è il caso perche a volte mi stupisco anche io di quanto posso fare male.
Questa faccenda mi sta alquanto irritando.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si Mini,il colpo basso era ricercato e voluto. Qui dentro se non si fa così alcuni utenti pensano di potersi permettere la ogni. Un pò di buon senso ci vuole.
> 
> *Io sono qui per migliorarmi* e capire anche,ma se certi rimangono fermi ad una sola frase che hai scritto.... beh non contribuiscono alla crescita personale. Quindi o si fa silenzio o si mette in chiaro che non sono richiesti.
> 
> ...


Madonna.


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si Mini,il colpo basso era ricercato e voluto. Qui dentro se non si fa così alcuni utenti pensano di potersi permettere la ogni. Un pò di buon senso ci vuole.
> 
> Io sono qui per migliorarmi e capire anche,ma se certi rimangono fermi ad una sola frase che hai scritto.... beh non contribuiscono alla crescita personale. Quindi o si fa silenzio o si mette in chiaro che non sono richiesti.
> 
> ...


Cara Scared io alla tua eta non pensavo ai tradimenti, ai rapporti
duraturi, non stavo a sviscerarmi i sentimenti ma neanche mi cambiavo 
gli uomini come le camicie....(questo non intendendo che tu lo faccia ma per rendere 
meglio il concetto).
Pensavo a laurearmi e vivevo con spensieratezza tutto il resto...Se mi piaceva un 
ragazzo uscivo se non mi piaceva non uscivo...e basta.
Adesso non dico che ero meglio di te ma vivevo meglio certe cose per la mia eta.
Avrai tempo per complicarti l'esistenza, per sviscerare, per capire gli uomini
e anche le donne.Sara la vita vissuta da te che ti fara comprendere tutto e ti fara migliorare
(ma a volte fa anche peggiorare eh?)...Non avere fretta, esci, fai una passeggiata, divertiti...
C'e tempo per preoccuparsi.Consiglio amichevole....


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi accorgo di come, giorno dopo giorno, il frequentare il forum stia condizionando anche il mio lessico!
> 
> Voglio dire... a volte mi ritrovo a dire _sallo_
> 
> ...


Niente ...


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fiu ci sn andata vicina... stavo per dire particolarmente scemo...però avevo paura
> 
> però da quando sn qui invornito l'ho letto..patacca no... mi devo aggiornare!mi garba come suona!
> 
> ...


Patacca sta per Bischero


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra che volesse dire un po' sciocco... c'è anche patacca che ci stava bene insieme! Invornito patacca era il top dell'insulto lothariano



Ciao Sorella,se tanto mi da tanto andrete in spiaggia li',vero...???

Non e'un insulto in Romagna....l'invornito e'un tontolone che crede a tutto,esempio''l'amante che nn fa + sesso con la moglie''.........il patacca,e'uno sbruffone che sa tutto lui....


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quello che mi stupisce è come certi insulti e offese velate e non passino inosservate o trovino giustificazione nella giovane età.
> Scared l ha fatto con chiara offendendola su qualcosa che non c entrava nulla, l ha fatto ieri con me dicendo che individui come me non dovrebbero riprodursi e lo ha fatto con free riguardo al suo compagno.
> Colpi bassi si tipici di una bambinetta isterica e cozza nel senso che si accolla non che sia brutta.per carità.
> Ti usa quando le fai comodo come ha fatto con me e poi ti offende. Levateve sto prosciutto di buonismo che c avete sugli occhi. Perchr alla prossima offesa mi sentiro autorizzata anche io a colpire i suoi punti piu delicati e sensibili in maniera anche cattiva come fa lei. E non so se è il caso perche a volte mi stupisco anche io di quanto posso fare male.
> Questa faccenda mi sta alquanto irritando.


l'unica che me l'abbia detto, invece a te anche eretteo:singleeye:


----------



## feather (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lil problema sonoi concetti.
> la mia paura, e mi pare di averne già parlato,
> è che con ragazze giovani come te più che altro s'insinui un disincanto che non è giusto ci sia ...almeno non così presto.


E perché mai?
Se il disincanto è verità è bene che ci sia il prima possibile. Se è bugia non ci dovrebbe essere  neanche da vecchi.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E perché mai?
> Se il disincanto è verità è bene che ci sia il prima possibile. Se è bugia non ci dovrebbe essere  neanche da vecchi.


il disincanto non è verità ; è disillusione a volte , amarezza e pessimismo generalizzato


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> l'unica che me l'abbia detto, invece a te anche eretteo:singleeye:


io sono un bersaglio facile, devo ammetterlo, ma ci sto lavorando....
tu no. tu dici: si e' vero, l ho scritto, e allora?
passa pure la voglia di sfotterti sul quel fronte 
io piango 
cmq non mi risparmiero' nulla d ora in poi. se si vuol giocare si gioca tutti con le stesse regole.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

hai presnte jep gambardella?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai presnte jep gambardella?


Dici a me?


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io sono un bersaglio facile, devo ammetterlo, ma ci sto lavorando....
> tu no. tu dici: si e' vero, l ho scritto, e allora?
> passa pure la voglia di sfotterti sul quel fronte
> *io piango *
> cmq non mi risparmiero' nulla d ora in poi. se si vuol giocare si gioca tutti con le stesse regole.



:sbatti:

:mrgreen:

comunque ci tengo a precisare che non ho mai detto che è alcolizzato, invece ho detto più volte che ha/ha avuto problemi con l'alcol
agli alcolizzati non ridanno la patente, non vanno in palestra, non vanno a correre, non vanno a cavallo etc. etc.


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Ciao 

questa distinzione, si era ben capita ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


no non l hai mai detto e' vero. come io non ho mai detto che ho avuto un figlio dalla amante o cose cosi. ho ipotizzato in una situazione in cui non mi troverei mai nella vita. cmq sono una persona che non dovrebbe riprodursi...pensa te:singleeye:


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa distinzione, si era ben capita ...
> 
> ...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non l hai mai detto e' vero. come io non ho mai detto che ho avuto un figlio dalla amante o cose cosi. ho ipotizzato in una situazione in cui non mi troverei mai nella vita. cmq sono una persona che non dovrebbe riprodursi...pensa te:singleeye:



appunto, quindi inventarsi cattiverie è solo una delle mille cazzate che scrive 'sta tipa


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, quindi inventarsi cattiverie è solo una delle mille cazzate che scrive 'sta tipa


be ma se non sai argomentare e vuoi tagliare corto, prima giochi la parte della vittima e poi parti con le cattiveri-cazzate.
come del resto col povero bender. saro scema io a credere alla sua esistenza, va benissimo. ma ti pare che prima sei come dire, qui dicono, sympathetic nei suoi riguardi e poi appena c'e' la possibilita di prenderlo per il culo e' lei la prima sul fronte, come ieri o l altro ieri.....
inutilita'. ecco, questa e' la parola.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma se non sai argomentare e vuoi tagliare corto, prima giochi la parte della vittima e poi parti con le cattiveri-cazzate.
> come del resto col povero bender. saro scema io a credere alla sua esistenza, va benissimo. ma ti pare che prima sei come dire, qui dicono, sympathetic nei suoi riguardi e poi appena c'e' la possibilita di prenderlo per il culo e' lei la prima sul fronte, come ieri o l altro ieri.....
> inutilita'. ecco, questa e' la parola.



anche per me Bender esisteva davvero
sai che ho visto che ogni tanto si collega?
chissà com'è andata, si era dato un ultimatum...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche per me Bender esisteva davvero
> sai che ho visto che ogni tanto si collega?
> chissà com'è andata, si era dato un ultimatum...



io mi scrivevo con lui in mp. 
mi ha swcritto lui l ultima volt a dicembre per farmi gli auguri in mp....poi non l ho piu sentito.....
mo gli scrivo va....
spero stia bene quel ragazzo...era cosi dolce e sensibile...


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io mi scrivevo con lui in mp.
> mi ha swcritto lui l ultima volt a dicembre per farmi gli auguri in mp....poi non l ho piu sentito.....
> mo gli scrivo va....
> spero stia bene quel ragazzo...era cosi dolce e sensibile...



forse è impegnato perchè ha trovato lavoro, speriamo!
era quello che ci voleva per lui, secondo me!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse è impegnato perchè ha trovato lavoro, speriamo!
> era quello che ci voleva per lui, secondo me!


si una vita nuova, un nuovo inizio, qualcosa di nuovo da cui ricominciare.....magari ha conosciuto qualcuna


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si una vita nuova, un nuovo inizio, qualcosa di nuovo da cui ricominciare.....magari ha conosciuto qualcuna



una padrona di cane:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> una padrona di cane:mrgreen:


no ecco invece, lui dovrebbe farsi un cane e fare un po il padrone 
gestire, accudire, responsabilizzarsi....lo aiuterebbe


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Cara Scared io alla tua eta non pensavo ai tradimenti, ai rapporti
> duraturi, non stavo a sviscerarmi i sentimenti ma neanche mi cambiavo
> gli uomini come le camicie....(questo non intendendo che tu lo faccia ma per rendere
> meglio il concetto).
> ...


grazie  chedire... in effetti un pò di leggerezza a volte fa bene! :up: soprattutto a certe età!


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


 o peggiorarmi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no ecco invece, lui dovrebbe farsi un cane e fare un po il padrone
> gestire, accudire, responsabilizzarsi....lo aiuterebbe



ma ce l'ha il cane!
non ti ricordi che lo portava fuori a camminare per ore anche nel cuore della notte??
volevamo chiamare il wwf:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma ce l'ha il cane!
> non ti ricordi che lo portava fuori a camminare per ore anche nel cuore della notte??
> volevamo chiamare il wwf:mrgreen:


avevo rimosso 
cioe' in realta non ricordavo se il cane fosse di lei o suo di lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E perché mai?
> Se il disincanto è verità è bene che ci sia il prima possibile. Se è bugia non ci dovrebbe essere neanche da vecchi.


il disincanto mica è verità, ma manco è bugia.
Se tu a un bambino racconti delle brutture della vita, non gli stai mentendo, ma dato che ancora lui non sa delle cose belle della vita, gli stai dando una visione parziale e peggiorativa della vita stessa.


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il disincanto mica è verità, ma manco è bugia.
> Se tu a un bambino racconti delle brutture della vita, non gli stai mentendo, ma dato che ancora lui non sa delle cose belle della vita, gli stai dando una visione parziale e peggiorativa della vita stessa.


Ma anche lasciare che il bambino scopra le brutture da solo, per caso, magari senza il corollario di cui avrebbe bisogno, non mi pare tanto meglio..


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma anche lasciare che il bambino scopra le brutture da solo, per caso, magari senza il corollario di cui avrebbe bisogno, non mi pare tanto meglio..


Dovrà scoprirle perché dovrà imparare a costruire le proprie difese da solo....Si può spiegare che che c'è del buono ma anche del marcio in questo mondo ma se non si fa male da solo non imparerà mai a difendersi...


----------

